# Mo Money, Mo Problems: Williams Stays With Bucks



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

link-http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2931193

sounds promising, but i wont count our chickens before they hatch. This team is due for some good news, heres to hoping!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Ahh, cmon Williams commit to us!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Sounds promising...lets go Mo: make it official.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Awesome news, but things will get even better when Dorrell gets PT.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Sounds more like speculation to me.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

C'mon Mo!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

PG: Maurice Williams...Jason Williams
SG: Dwyane Wade...Eddie Jones (?)...Daequan Cook
SF: James Posey (?)...Dorell Wright
PF: Udonis Haslem...Antoine Walker...Wayne Simien
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Alonzo Mourning...Michael Doleac

I think that team might be good enough to contend, but as always, it would greatly depend on their injury status.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Maurice Williams...Jason Williams
> SG: Dwyane Wade...Eddie Jones (?)...Daequan Cook
> SF: James Posey (?)...Dorell Wright
> PF: Udonis Haslem...Antoine Walker...Wayne Simien
> ...


It depends on how we get Mo.

S&T and we lose JWill or Posey probably.

If he takes our MLE, then we have no money for Posey. Eddie will return for the minimum. That means Dorell probably starts at the 3, or Toine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Vivaldi said:


> Sounds more like speculation to me.


He could have also spoken to someone in Bucks management who were in Vegas to meet with Yi. But that talk could have been before Mo met with the Bucks owner and GM.

There's also a blurb about Steve Francis being a possibility for Miami



> If Williams indeed winds up in Miami and if Fisher returns to the Lakers, that will only enhance the Clippers' chances of signing Steve Francis when Francis' all-but-done Portland buyout is complete.
> 
> Francis is close with Shaq and is said to have had strong interest in the Heat and Lakers. The Clips, though, were in the lead from the start, with age (Sam Cassell at 38) and injury (Shaun Livingston) concerns at the point and Francis' close pal Cuttino Mobley as their lead recruiter.


I'd hope he was our 3rd option behind Mo and Blake though.


----------



## Wolfman_Jack (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I'd really like to see them get this done. Mo isn't a great option, but he's a good one. And considering the current PG situation, he should be a valuable addition. I'm a bit leery about Stevie Francis, but maybe without the fat contract he'll have a reason to care again. And Shaq might be able to help him keep his head on straight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Ira just gave an update on the Mo Williams situation. First of all he said there's a very legitimate chance he signs with Miami. Says that if Mo Williams was to sign a 3 yr deal that the money between the deal between the Bucks and Heat would be pretty much be the same. SAid who would you rather play for Wade and Shaq or Redd and Bogut. Also said that Mo spends a lot of time in Miami. Said that Riley can be extremely convincing.

He also told a really interesting story which happened today in Orlando. He said that as soon as Riley left to give Mo Williams another call that JWill walked in the complex in Orlando to talk to RIley. He said that JWill told the media that Riles has got to do what they got to do and understands the situation. JWill is feeling much better and working out for 90 minutes, 5 days a week.

Said no one looked good today in the game. Only Joel Anthony looked okay. Said the Heat don't value summer league as much as they do practice.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Hey if we can keep JWill and add Mo then go right ahead.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Mo would be a great addition to our team. A 24-year-old who put up 17 and 6 last year with pretty decent shooting percentages? I'll take that any day of the week. He gives us much-needed quickness on the perimeter and a guy who can help us right now, as well as be a building block for the future. And you figure a guy his age is going to continue to get better, especially playing with better teammates. He would fit in perfectly with us.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



sMaK said:


> Hey if we can keep JWill and add Mo then go right ahead.


What would be the point of keeping JWill if we sign Mo? Why keep a backup with a valuable $9 million expiring contract? That's an asset we should use, not keep on the bench. We should be able to add another quality player with JWill's contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

How about these 4 young starters to build around if Mo signs with us:

Mo-24
Wade-25
Dorell-21
UD-27


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

The problem is that if we sign Mo, we go over the luxury tax. So that's the new issue, what will we do with Posey? Can we S&T and force Arison to pay even more tax? He's said that he's committed to winning and will do anything possible, dropping off his previous stance on the luxury tax. But, I guess we'll see.

And look at that post above mine - FOUR starters under 27! We've gotta get some vets now if we expect to win! LOL


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

If we can sign Mo, I don't want to trade Dorell. I'd just assume keep him and build around that group.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> The problem is that if we sign Mo, we go over the luxury tax. So that's the new issue, what will we do with Posey? Can we S&T and force Arison to pay even more tax? He's said that he's committed to winning and will do anything possible, dropping off his previous stance on the luxury tax. But, I guess we'll see.
> 
> And look at that post above mine - FOUR starters under 27! We've gotta get some vets now if we expect to win! LOL


We go over the luxury tax if Mo signs for the MLE? As for Posey, I say just let him ride. If we can get something we like in a S&T, so be it, but I'm of the opinion that Mr. Wright is ready to play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> We go over the luxury tax if Mo signs for the MLE? As for Posey, I say just let him ride. If we can get something we like in a S&T, so be it, but I'm of the opinion that Mr. Wright is ready to play.


I wouldn't be too opposed to sending Posey in a S&T to a team with cap space for a cheaper contract, or a young guy. Atleast get something out of him. 

*I read the part about going over the luxury somewhere else, so I don't know how certain that is. All the NBA's financial figures come out tonight/tomorrow, so we'll be able to figure that out here pretty soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

More from Ira with quotes from JWill



> As for the Mo Williams pursuit, it took an interesting turn when Jason Williams showed up at the summer-league gym just after Pat Riley had departed.
> 
> The Heat's interest in Mo Williams, of course, is tied to its concern about the health of Jason Williams, who has missed considerable time each of the past two seasons and is entering the final year of his contract.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/07/summer-blues.html


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



wade2shaq said:


> More from Ira with quotes from JWill
> 
> 
> http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/07/summer-blues.html


gotta love Jasons attitude towards this. i really dont want to see him go. we wont be weak at the PG spot like before. a tandem of Jason and Mo at the PG is awesome


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I really don't want to give up JWill. If we could get Mo to sign for the MLE, and re-sign Posey we'd be set:

PG: Maurice Williams/Jason Williams/Chris Quinn
SG: Dwyane Wade/Eddie Jones/Daequan Cook
SF: Dorell Wright/James Posey/Marcus Slaughter
PF: Udonis Haslem/Antoine Walker/Wayne Simien/Earl Barron
C: Shaquille O'Neal/Alonzo Mourning/Michael Doleac

People always talked about JWill being nuts, but he's been the ultimate professional in Miami, and I think he'd consider re-signing with us after this season for cheap as a backup. JWill likes Shaq, and he's really likeable. Mo/JWill would be the best PG combo in the league.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

a beter line-up would be if we added both steve blake and mo will , traded j-will to the clippers for maggette(they do need a PG) and let posey walk....

mo/blake/quinn
wade/eddie/wright
maggette/wright/eddie
haslem/walker/
joel anthony
shaq/zo/barron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

If we sign Mo, then we'd have no money left for Blake unless he agreed to the vet. minimum which isnt happening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

2007-08 NBA salaray cap numbers released


> NEW YORK, July 10, 2007 – The National Basketball Association today announced that the Salary Cap for the 2007-08 season will be $55.630 million. The new Cap goes into effect at 12:01 a.m. ET on Wednesday, July 11, when the league’s “moratorium period” ends and teams can begin signing free agents and making trades.
> 
> *The tax level for the 2007-08 season has been set at $67.865 million*. Any team whose team salary exceeds that figure will pay a $1 tax for each $1 by which it exceeds $67.865 million.
> 
> *The mid-level exception is $5.356 million* for the 2007-08 season and the minimum team salary, which is set at 75% of the Salary Cap, is $41.723 million.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

No Blake if we get Mo. He's looking to start and we'd give Mo at least every bit of the MLE. No money would be left. I would love to sign Mo, trade JWill and a pick to LA for Maggette, let Posey walk and be done with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



> *It's decision time for Mo Williams*
> 
> _Wednesday is the deadline for point guard Mo Williams to decide if he will sign with Miami or remain in Milwaukee, which is offering more money._
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/166528.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

It's fate Mo, choose Miami :yes:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Man, Miami would look nice if you guys get Mo, assuming you stay healthy. What would happen with JWill though if he signs?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



wade2shaq said:


> 2007-08 NBA salaray cap numbers released


You are missing the funniest part: Magic might sign Lewis for $118 mil!:lol:




> The salary cap for the 2007-08 NBA season will be set at $55,630,000, ESPN.com has learned.
> 
> The number was reached after an audit of league finances and was set late Tuesday night by the players association and the league office. It will be the number teams use beginning Wednesday when a 10-day moratorium on free agent signing ends.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2932279


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> What would happen with JWill though if he signs?


It all depends on how his knee is. I would rather have JWill start over Mo, because JWill fits in so well with this team, and he proved it in our title run.

I'd love to sign Mo though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



UD40 said:


> It all depends on how his knee is. I would rather have JWill start over Mo, because JWill fits in so well with this team, and he proved it in our title run.
> 
> I'd love to sign Mo though.


If Mo comes hes starting, im sure if he even had a hint of not starting he would've already declared resiging with the bucks...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

But as I said, I don't think JWill would have a problem playing around 20 MPG. And I think we could run the same 3 guard lineup at times that we used last year except with Mo replacing GP. JWill-Mo-Wade would be deadly quick.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



> ''I haven't talked to Mo yet, but I've been text-messaging him every five minutes,'' Heat president and coach Pat Riley said Tuesday. ``I'm not interfering with his decision-making [process] at all.''





> ''It's hard to tell where he's leaning,'' Johnson said. ``I just told him it would be lovely if he comes to Miami and I make the roster, too.''


 Lol at Riley saying he texts him every five min then sayuing he's not interfering with his dedcisoin making...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

it is inevitable Mo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Lol at Riley saying he texts him every five min then sayuing he's not interfering with his dedcisoin making...


Who is Johnson speaking in that quote? Trey Johnson from our summer league team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

5 yr $40mil vs. 5 yr $32mil
Miami, Fl vs Milwaukee, WI
Wade vs Redd
Shaq/UD vs Bogut/Yi
Riley vs Krystkowiak 

Tough decision but damn, $8 million (or more?) is a lot to leave on the table.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



wade2shaq said:


> 5 yr $40mil vs. 5 yr $32mil
> Miami, Fl vs Milwaukee, WI
> Wade vs Redd
> Shaq/UD vs Bogut/Yi
> ...


adjust it with taxes, and it's a little less.

adjust it with more endorsement dollars coming from playing here vs. there, and it's a little more less.

adjust it with playing deep into the playoffs and/or winning a title(s), and it's even more less.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



wade2shaq said:


> It's fate Mo, choose Miami :yes:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



wade2shaq said:


> 5 yr $40mil vs. 5 yr $32mil
> Miami, Fl vs Milwaukee, WI
> Wade vs Redd
> Shaq/UD vs Bogut/Yi
> ...


hmmm...what the hell is a Krystkowiak?!

lets see if Mo is playing for the money, or for a chance at glory....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Smithian said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA ::breathes in:: AAAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

"COME TO THE HEATIAN SIDE!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> adjust it with taxes, and it's a little less.
> 
> adjust it with more endorsement dollars coming from playing here vs. there, and it's a little more less.
> 
> adjust it with playing deep into the playoffs and/or winning a title(s), and it's even more less.


I'm sure Mo and his agent are going are going over all these things right now. I'm just afraid that Milwaukee is gonna raise they're offer at the last minute. Their GM is in his final year of his contract and is also getting criticized over the Yi situation. Losing Mo as well would pretty much seal his fate.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Get On The Phone Riles It's 12:01!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



> A major hurdle was presented when the NBA on Tuesday night announced a smaller-than-expected rise in the salary cap from last season's $53.1 million to $55.6 for 2007-08.
> 
> Because of that, the mid-level exception, the prime chip the Heat has in its negotiations with Mo Williams, will only be $5.4 million next season, instead of the $6 million some inside the league had predicted.
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...nbjul11,0,115359.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Well. Crap.

There goes all hope, sadly.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Wow. That really sucks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Well - the figure is less then envisioned. However, if he signs a 5 year deal with a player opt out after 3 or 4, he could definately make a lot of money still. Hes only 24 - Billups got 60 mil and he's 30 or so. Not that Mo Will is as good as Chauncey, but he could still get his big pay day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Chard Ford and Marc Stein give an update on Mo Williams situation on todays "Daily Dish" podcast.

Stein Said that Mo was planning on sleeping on it last night. Said he was going to make up his mind today. 

But from what he was hearing that "all signs point to Mo heading to Miami".

But he also said that he doesnt know if the Bucks had sweetened the deal or not.

I hope Marc Stein has good sources :gopray:

Here's the link to listen to it yourselves. Fast forward to the 13 minute mark
http://sports.espn.go.com/espnradio/player?context=podcast&id=2932867


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Supposedly it's a 3/15 type deal with the option of opting out when Shaq's contract is up I believe.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

C'mon MO!


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

When Shaq retires will we have a lot of cap space?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

That would mean UD, Shaq, Wade and Mo (if we sign him with that 3 yr deal) would all come off the books at the same time. What a summer that'll be.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Well, obviously Wade would want to stay and we would pay for him. But would we have a lot of money left from Shaq's retirement to sign a big name player if available?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Vivaldi said:


> Well, obviously Wade would want to stay and we would pay for him. But would we have a lot of money left from Shaq's retirement to sing a big name player if available?


Yeah, but after re-signing some players it probably wont be the full $20 million but we'll have more than enough to get a big name free agent. And this is only if we dont take on any other contracts that run past that summer. I know in the past Riley was hesitant to add players who had contracts that ran past that summer.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

The 3-year deal makes the most sense. With the second contract, he can recover whatever money he would lose by not signing a long-term deal with the Bucks now and probably then some.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Also, assuming we exercise our team option on Walker after the 08/09 season, we save $20 million more over the following 2 seasons. 

Going into that Summer (2010), we'd have something like this:

Wade's 16.38 mil Player Option (he'd opt-out, looking for long term deal)
Daequan Cook (assuming he's still in the league)
Dorell Wright (assuming we extend his contact after this year)
Wayne Simien (if we extended him the previous summer)

Shaq & Haslem (maybe Mo) would be coming off the books for a combined 27+ mil

Add 2 or 3 1st round picks to the roster, and we still have PLENTY of cap room


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



> *Waiting ... watching*
> 
> Didn't know which was more difficult Wednesday night for Pat Riley -- watching rookie guard Daequan Cook again struggle in summer-league play, or not getting the desired results on his cell phone.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/07/waiting-watchin.html

Lets go Mo. I'm getting tired of hitting the refresh button:biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

haha i know what u mean, im practically glued to my computer for results...it better be worth it. Cmon Mo..we need u!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

this wait is killing me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I think I heard Zo say on the news that he's called and tried to recruit Mo to come down here.

This is reminding me too much of the Michael Finley situation a couple of years ago when we hung a picture of him in Heat uniform outside the arena trying to get him to sign with us, only for him to go sign with the Spurs. Also, the Jalen Rose situation this year when Riley, Shaq and Wade called him up, trying to get him to sign here but ended up in Pheonix and sitting on their bench for the rest of the season.

I also hope that the reason he's taking so long is because other teams have started contacting him and offerring the same deal that Miami is. I could understand him rejecting our deal to re-sign with the Bucks but if he suddenly signs with another team, for the same amount of money we were offerring, then he'd quickly climb up the ladder of my most hated players :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



> An agent familiar with the negotiations said a decision on Williams had been expected Wednesday.
> 
> But with the Heat limited to an offer starting with the $5.4 million mid-level salary cap exception, the Williams' camp is proving patient.
> 
> Riley indicated the next step could be trying to work out a sign-and-trade agreement with the Bucks, in order to get Williams a higher starting Heat salary.





> Riley, however, has no choice but to wait. Agent Mark Bartelstein was hopeful throughout Wednesday than an announcement would be forthcoming on Williams, but that did not prove to be the case with the high-scoring 24-year-old point guard.
> 
> "I had one conversation and that's it," Riley said of the talks. "Obviously the conversations are good."
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...nbjul12,0,705185.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

According to the Bucks Realgm board, Larry K., the bucks head coach, was on NBA TV being interviewed and said: "Mo wants to sleep on it one more night. I think he wants to be in Milwaukee."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



> *Williams still undecided *
> 
> By CHARLES F. GARDNER
> [email protected]
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=632100

:azdaja:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I think that if Mo wanted to be in Milwaukee he wouldn't need 2 nights to sleep on it. Milwaukee is just throwing more money at him and making him reconsider what he really wants to do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I think the further he gets away from that dinner with Riley on South Beach, the less likely he is to sign with us. I just have a feeling that he's made up his mind to stay in Milwaukee and his agent is just trying to get the most out of the Bucks as possible.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

The longer this draws out, the worse off we are I think. And yes, I'm getting as annoyed about this 2 days of tension from Mo Williams. Sleep on it another night, and I'm gonna start rooting for Francis or Blake!

LINK=If this gives anyone some hope, my KVBL Heat secured a sign & trade for Mo Williams today


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*










"Don Corleone, Riley's consigliere called... He said we need to 'talk' with Bartelstein about his client Mo Williams."

"Alright."

"Should we contact Steve Blake for Riley?"

"No, no, I owe Riley this, I shall make Maurice's 'friend' an offer he and Maurice cannot refuse."

Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

More of the same from the herald.


> *Crowded market for Bucks' Williams*
> 
> _While free agent point guard Mo Williams weighs offers from the Heat and Bucks, the Pacers and Knicks also are interested._
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/168047.html


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

wat the rest of u said: the further this drags out the more likely he is to just stick with his current team.

i can really see milwaukee just throwing him more money bit by bit til he resigns with em tho. 

yesterday i saw the heat with a gud 40-50% chance, now my opinion its down to like 30% ...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



adam said:


> I think that if Mo wanted to be in Milwaukee he wouldn't need 2 nights to sleep on it. Milwaukee is just throwing more money at him and making him reconsider what he really wants to do.


Great point, I think his mind wants to be in Miami, but his wallet wants him in Milwaukee...I dont get it, you go back to milwaukee, its a lower marketiblity area, and if he goes back there, he wont get as much endorsements and hype, for two reasons 1-Its milwaukee, 2-He was on them last year!!! if he goes to Miami, its miami 1, and 2-Hes in a new jersey, new place, and you'll hear the media ask thigns such as, How will Mo fair in Miami and, hwo will Mo help Miami get back to where it wants to be, but you wont hear any of that in Milwaukee b/c he was on them last year, same old same old..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

atleast part of him surely wants to go bak coz of the relationship he must hav developed with sum of the players there, that culd be a huge factor if he actually enjoys playing there - noone seems to really hav mentioned this yet heh..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I think Shaq should go knock on his door in milwaukee, either get him to sign here or punch him the **** out for wasting our time.

sign blake already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

This is bull****! At this point Mo just seems to be using us. He needs to decide already and let us move on in free agency 

I hope Riley knows the decision and has moved on already. I guess we'll have to wait until after tonights summer league game to get the latest from Riley.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



wade2shaq said:


> This is bull****! At this point Mo just seems to be using us. He needs to decide already and let us move on in free agency
> 
> I hope Riley knows the decision and has moved on already. I guess we'll have to wait until after tonights summer league game to get the latest from Riley.


If not Mo, then why not Charlie Bell? They're similar players with Bell being the superior defender and better shooter. If we lose Mo, at least we drove the price up and made Milwaukee hesitant to give an MLE type deal to a backup PG. We should throw the MLE at Bell instead of Blake if we don't get Mo IMO. He'd be perfect. Like an athletic version of Damon Jones that plays defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I like Charlie Bell too. If Mo doesnt come and Blake is too expensive then Bell would be great. I remember his numbers during starts when Mo was out being pretty damn good and he is a very good shooter too so I'd like that signing.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Why wouldn't you give blake the full MLE?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Vivaldi said:


> Why wouldn't you give blake the full MLE?


b/c he isn't worth it? what has Blake shown to be worth almost $5.5 million?


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Bell is probably the worse point guard in the league if he were to start. Blake had a great season in Denver last year, and along Wade and Shaq, he'll probably have a better one. We NEED a pg, I rather overpay a little, than get a scrub like Bell.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I tend to look at important things like how a player's style will mesh with the team. The Heat don't need a scoring point guard, they need a guy who is going to play defense and unselfishly distribute the ball + shoot the 3 from Shaq's post or Wade's penetration.

Blake is that player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Charlie Bell-----Steve Blake 

Height: 6-3 --------6-3
Weight: 200--------172

--*2006-07 Statistics*--

*PPG* 13.5-----------6.4 
*APG* 3.0------------5.0 
*RPG* 2.9------------2.1 
*SPG* 1.2------------0.7 
*FG%* 44%----------41% 
*FT%* 78%----------67% 
*3P%* 35%----------32%

I like Blake too but I don't want to get in a bidding war for him. If he's too expensive, Bell wouldnt be a bad pickup.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Is Blake really a good defender?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

He's OK but he's a little weak. We DO need a scoring PG. We DON'T need a passing PG. A guy like Andre Miller would be stupid here. Wade is our playmaker. We need a shooter and a defender at the PG position that's capable of bringing the ball up. Mo and Bell both fit that description. I'm not sure if Blake does. He's not that good of a shooter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Flash is the Future said:


> He's OK but he's a little weak. We DO need a scoring PG. We DON'T need a passing PG. A guy like Andre Miller would be stupid here. Wade is our playmaker. We need a shooter and a defender at the PG position that's capable of bringing the ball up. Mo and Bell both fit that description. I'm not sure if Blake does. He's not that good of a shooter.


exactly - Blake is nothing but a distributor, we need someone who can help score alongside Wade and Shaq. If that's not coming from the SF spot, we need our PG to score, b/c I don't anticipate Udonis becoming a big threat anytime soon (not a knock on UD). 

That's why Mo is a hell of alot better here than Blake.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Yet again, Steve Blake is our Plan B FA. Plan C includes Brevin Knight. Plan D(Standing for "****IT!")is Bell or Chucky Atkins.

Unless we get down to Plan D, I really won't be way too upset.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Bell>>>Knight and Blake combined. I'd be pissed if we gave Blake the full MLE. On the other hand, I wouldn't have a problem with it if we gave the full MLE to Bell. Bell's a better defender, athlete, scorer, and shooter than Blake. Blake's two years younger and the better pure point/passer. I'm taking Bell 10 times out of 10. 4 years ago we extended offer sheets to Lamar Odom AND Elton Brand, forcing the Clippers to take one and letting us get the other. We could do the same thing to Milwaukee by either getting Mo or Bell. They'd rather pay Mo, and we could sign Bell for the MLE. I really hope this is what Riles is doing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



> *Heat's pursuit of free agent Mo Williams has team in holding pattern*
> 
> By Ira Winderman | South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> July 13, 2007
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-flspheat13nbjul13,0,1295011.story


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



> *Playing a game of wait and see*
> 
> _Free agent point guard Mo Williams is still weighing offers from the Heat and Milwaukee Bucks -- or perhaps a sign-and-trade deal._
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/169237.html

I can't see Posey going to New Jersey, Cleveland is pretty set at SF with that Lebron guy and the Hornets just drafted a SF. So that leaves the Warriors. Maybe there's something to the report that we'd look for a s&t for Pietrus.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

A Posey for Pietrus or Barnes S&T would be awesome.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I'm leaving on a cruise tomorrow. Hope he makes a damn decision before I leave, because I probably won't have access to the internet for a couple of days.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

the way his agent keeps saying 'miami is still right there' makes me believe hes really going to milwaukee..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Vivaldi said:


> I'm leaving on a cruise tomorrow. Hope he makes a damn decision before I leave, because I probably won't have access to the internet for a couple of days.


Have your friends call you or text you 


The numbers shown earlier comparing bell and blake is horrible, Blake played on a team with AI, JR Smith, Melo, and to a certain extent, Nene and Camby.

Bell played on a team that didn't make the playoffs. Of course his stats will be inflated.

We don't need a scorer, we need a play maker. having 2 play makers and shaq is dangerous because that also leave 2 other men that needs to be guarded, especially if they can knock down open jumpers at will. Remember what Riley said? He is looking for playmaking. Perhaps I am seriously underestimating Mowill but he is NOT the answer IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Dee-Zy said:


> Have your friends call you or text you
> 
> 
> The numbers shown earlier comparing bell and blake is horrible, Blake played on a team with AI, JR Smith, Melo, and to a certain extent, Nene and Camby.
> ...


Blake is my 2nd option at PG behind Mo so I'd be happy if we landed him. But the only reason I did that was to show that there wouldnt be too much of a drop off between a guy who may ask for the full MLE or more, and a guy who would only command about half the MLE.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

In case you forgot, Blake also played on a Portland team with NO stars at all, and actually posted better numbers; 41% for 3ptrs and was consistently in the top 3 for Assist / TO ratio. When AI was injured for a short period last year, Blake was averaging around a double-double, including an 18 assist game. Blake does tend to be a bit shy about shooting, but will become more aggressive if he needs to be.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



NewAgeBaller said:


> the way his agent keeps saying 'miami is still right there' makes me believe hes really going to milwaukee..


Yeah, hes clearly leaning toward Milwaukee, there just trying to work out some bumps, and i think Mark, his agent is just saying that hte heat are still in the mix b/c they dont wana say no to miami yet and then not have somthing work out with milwaukee and miami already signing another pg


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



NewAgeBaller said:


> the way his agent keeps saying 'miami is still right there' makes me believe hes really going to milwaukee..


Yeah, hes clearly leaning toward Milwaukee, there just trying to work out some bumps, and i think Mark, his agent is just saying that hte heat are still in the mix b/c they dont wana say no to miami yet and then not have somthing work out with milwaukee and miami already signing another pg.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

And i really dont think Steve blake alone is gonna take this team back to championship level, Mo would be a great fit..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

And Now BTW, Atkins has agreed to a deal with teh Nuggets...That takes another pg option off the market


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

i think its great that atkins signed with denver....it just clarifies blake to MIA....and you guys keep forgetting that we have j-will who is solid!!! he helped guide us to a title as well...single-handedly beating detriot in game 6 shooting lights out...all he need to do is stay healthy, and blake coming off the bench?...sounds good to me...all we need is pietrus from GS and were contenders again


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I always thought Atkins was a viable option for us due to his shooting.

That takes away yet another option for us if Mo finally decides he doesn't need to crap and walks away from the crapper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Morris Peterson signs with the Hornets so rule them out in the Posey sweepstakes.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

The bucks upped their offer to six years 51 million, as nice as miami is he would be nuts to turn down 21 million dollars, i am willing to bet he stays in milwaukee.

http://www.jsonline.com/watch/?watch=1&date=7/13/2007&id=26384


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



roux2dope said:


> The bucks upped their offer to six years 51 million, as nice as miami is he would be nuts to turn down 21 million dollars, i am willing to bet he stays in milwaukee.
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/watch/?watch=1&date=7/13/2007&id=26384





> "We're making good progress," Bucks general manager Larry Harris said. "Negotiations are progressing well, and we're optimistic. *We still have some details to work out."*


It says in taht article they just have some details to work out..So Mo is gone, hes staying, and he really did a good job takin his good freaking time, we coulda got blake..Ok, so now what?? I dont liek Mo ne more..We freakin put all our eggs in one basket..Cant blame Blake for signing iether, we kinda messed him up, we made him a seconde option and he didnt want to wait, and he really shouldnt have too


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

One good (but far from great) season isnt worth $51mill over 6 years!

Let the overachiever rot in Milwaukee!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

I'm pretty happy that Blake's off the market. We need to go after Charlie Bell hard.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> One good (but far from great) season isnt worth $51mill over 6 years!
> 
> Let the overachiever rot in Milwaukee!


Where you been man? What happened to the CAPS?


Well, I'm definitely not a Mo Williams fan anymore. I hope we can land any one at this point.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Dang, this happens to us a lot, finley going to spurs over us, Vin Baker, chooses NY over us, and no Mo...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

Bibby is better than Mo ne ways, we just gotta try to land him, the onlything about Bibby is hes older, a lot older, bibby is what 29? Going onto 30?? And bibby is a def now guy, and Mo was both, now and future...But overall, i think Milwaukee saw that we wanted him, so they suddenly wanted him more, i think they overpiad him, but that we'll find out...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

The bucks have the Heat to thank for overpaying him, he is def not worth that money. Nevertheless, Mo did make the Bucks better...

a line up of Mo/Redd/Simmons?/CV/Bogut with Boykins and Yi off the bench, this team should make the playoffs no problem. Maybe even be a 4th or 5th seed. Didn't they sign somebody for the 3? I vaguely rememer somethign about that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Dang, this happens to us a lot, finley going to spurs over us, Vin Baker, chooses NY over us, and no Mo...


You can also add Scott Williams, Chucky Atkins and Jalen Rose on that list. But this was little different since he chose to re-sign with his current team and for a bunch more money.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

No Mo.. No Blake.. probably no Bibby.. we're screwed.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

nm, I just found it... Bucks were interested in Singleton. Man if they land him, they are ****ing dangerous.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

How ridiculous is this, i mean its almost for sure that hes goin to the Bucks, yet hes still yet to announce taht he'll prob go to the bucks...


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

It's officially over:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2936550



> Mo Williams will be returning to the Milwaukee Bucks after agreeing in principle to a six-year, $52 million contract, ESPN.com's Chris Sheridan has learned.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Stein: Williams leaning towards Miami*

After all this, even the biggest Mo supporters have to admit, he isn't worth 6 years, $52 million. Not knocking him now, but realistically we drove up his price for Milwaukee. I think he wanted to come here, but in the end, you can't leave that type of money on the table.

So unless we trade for Bibby, I hope JWill is healthy b/c he's our starting PG again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whew! Now the Eastern conference can let out a collective sigh of relief. Hopefully Bibby stays in the West


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its time to sign Francis!

Im confident that he wont be a cancer with Riles, Shaq and Zo in the locker room.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HB said:


> Whew! Now the Eastern conference can let out a collective sigh of relief. Hopefully Bibby stays in the West


Sigh of relief?:lol: 

What has Mo done that had u so scared?

The Bucks just got suckered into *way overpaying* a shoot first PG thats coming off of *one* solid season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Explosive scorer, absolutely clutch. Team him up with Wade and Shaq and we are talking about serious fire power.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Mo money, mo problems is right..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Sigh of relief?:lol:
> 
> What has Mo done that had u so scared?
> 
> The Bucks just got suckered into *way overpaying* a shoot first PG thats coming off of *one* solid season.


Exactly, its like if u see a ball sitting on the ground and start palying with it a dog will run up to u b/c he wants to play with it suddenly, the bucks saw taht we wanted Mo so suddenly they wanted him, and it was all over the headlines about Mo, b/c all the other guys were gone, and b/c he was considering MIAMI...He got overhyped ridicuslously


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Mo money, mo problems is right..


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6nzHIx4fVuE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6nzHIx4fVuE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HB said:


> Explosive scorer, absolutely clutch. Team him up with Wade and Shaq and we are talking about serious fire power.


Your basing all of that on *one* solid season?

I'll put $$$ on Mo turning into the next Mike James!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Vin baker regreted it, Michael Finley somewhat regreted it (although he won this year so not so much ne more) and hopefully Mo Will will regret it...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Alright, Mo is gone. Way overpaid. Can't complain.

Lets sign Blake-... Wait, nevermind.

What about Chucky Atkins? Ah. I understand.

Is Brevin Knight still on the market?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

thing is if we traded for Juan N. hes not proven, who knows, idk much about him, but can he be affective right away? He'll be a rookie, how old is he? Can he shoot? Does he speak english??


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Any way we can trade Posey and picks to Washington for Daniels/Navarro and another piece?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> thing is if we traded for Juan N. hes not proven, who knows, idk much about him, but can he be affective right away? He'll be a rookie, how old is he? Can he shoot? *Does he speak english??*




Is that really a problem in Miami?! :cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> [/b]
> 
> Is that really a problem in Miami?! :cheers:


lol good point..Does riles speak spanish tho?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

holy ****, we're gonna suck this year.. thanks, pat!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

blh5387 said:


> holy ****, we're gonna suck this year.. thanks, pat!


Because we have done nothing so far, and are going to almost certainly be healthier than last year?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because we have done nothing so far, and are going to almost certainly be healthier than last year?


We have done NOTHING, our guys are still mending (and who's to say they won't get injured again?) And most importantly, we are a year OLDER! We haven't really gotten any younger! And also, Antoine Walker is still on our team! All of these things ultimately spell doom.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mo is a punk for waiting this long. ****ing *******. i understand taking the most money (though hes way overpaid) but took too long to make a decision. blake wouldve been the perfect 2nd option but hes not gonna wait for Miami.

i really like Navarro. we should try to pick him up. heck, call me crazy but id be happy if we get Francis. we need another playmaker/scorer right? he can fit in Miami


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Well since Blake signed to Portland, does that mean we could pry Jarett Jack away from them? They need a wing, we could always S&T Posey for JJ, or maybe even Blake, lol.

Seriously though, Portland are looking for a wing, we have one we could give up in a S&T.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

52 millions, can't blame him. He's going to get booed in the triple A.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Whether it was directly or indirectly, intentionally or unintentionally, the bottom line is, he ****ed us over.


----------

